#           ?

## zorro_z

6%.
     2007     . 
  ,     . 
      ?  -     ? 
**  -   ..? 
 ,    , ? 
  -         ?

----------

-"      ... () .  , , ,  , , , .




> 


  ,

----------


## Cooler

> 


   -  "   ",        ,  - .

,  ,   ?

----------

,   "  "  ,  " ,  ..."(  )

----------


## Cooler

> ,   "  "  ,  " ,  ..."


    ,  , ,          ?

         ,    :    ,   -  !

----------

,      ,   .      .

----------


## zorro_z

> ... ()


 ,     (   - 2  - ?).
   ?

----------


## Andyko

1.5.          .              ,      ( )     (  -   ),                 .            ,     ,         ,      ,      ( )     (  -   ),             .

----------


## roxyka

24  ,   ,   2-3   .    ?  :Big Grin:     2-  ?

----------

,        ,    2  3?

----------


## roxyka

> ,        ,    2  3?


   ,     .
  ,       - .

----------


## Andyko

3.    II "
   (, )
     ( 
)  ,

    () "

3.1.    ,      ",    ".

4.    III
"  ,   
 ,     
  "
(  010 - 200)

4.1.    ,      ",    "      ()  ()  ()     .

----------


## segacool

,     ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  
...
1.5.          .                  ,      ( )     (  -   ),                 .            ,     ,         ,      ,      ( )     (  -   ),             .

----------

> : Dec 2007
> : 10      ,     ?


  30

----------


## Andyko

**,    ?

----------


## DIR

.   .  :yes:

----------

-     .      ,   ,     ,      2   .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ?  :Embarrassment:  ?
     ?

----------

,   ...

----------


## .



----------


## Fraxine

> ,


   ,   1 .,          !!!    -  .  ?     ,        ,     :Wow:

----------


## 33rus

6%,.  .         , -,/  ..   .      , ?

----------


## Cooler

> , ?


        .126   15.6  -  .   :Wink:

----------


## 33rus

.,        ?.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## LegO NSK

> .126   15.6  -  .


   ?

----------

!
, ,  .    1 8.0.       ,              :Embarrassment:

----------


## ITrubinova

()    -          ( -      ).

    -    , :  -  ,    .     .

----------

.  :Confused:        ,         :Frown:

----------


## ITrubinova

2007 .  "  " ().. 
       .

----------

.   -     3.2007   1.2008.
    .     .
  !

----------


## ITrubinova

. 
   ( -) 2007  (     ).  .

  (   )    (  ).     " "  " " -      .

 "".   .

----------

> ( -) 2007  (     ).


 


> " "  " "


,  


> (   )    (  )


  -.   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie:

----------

,        ...       :Wink: 
   !

----------


## .

**,  ?       1 ,  2   ..? -   .

----------

1)    4 +     ?
2)            ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
      ,     ?     ?

----------

, ,  .
   .
  2006.
  1 .
    .

       6% ?
  ?

----------

6%
          1 (8.0.  ),         :
-    """    
-   .
 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.    " "?
**,          :Frown:

----------

,     (   ).  ,     ,   . ,    "    "?

----------


## .

> ,


       ?  ,   ???   :Wow:

----------

.
-  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,  ,      ? ?   ?

----------

,            
      .  "    ".         :Wow:

----------

(  -    .),    ,     (  -     ).
    "  "         . (    ,   , ..  )  :Frown: 
         -  . ,       ,    ,      -    . :Confused:

----------


## .

,        .
    -  .   ?

----------

,    :
- , , ,
- ,
- , %,
-   .,
-   - -,
-     %,
-     ,
- .  .-
   .

----------


## ITrubinova

-  -     -    .

   ?
 ,     ,        .

----------

, ,  . 
      !   :Smilie:

----------

,    1    (      :Embarrassment:   ,  -     /,    ) -           -  51- ?   ?  :Frown:

----------


## ITrubinova

.  51  .          51 .  . 

    ,   ,        .

          . 
   1  ,    ,     .

----------

, !   :Smilie:  !   :Smilie:    !

----------

.     -. 
1.            ?
2.         ?

----------


## .

1.    ,   
2.        .    ,

----------


## lapa0403

:       ( ),       ,       ? (  6%)

----------


## DIR

,    .

----------


## lapa0403

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Procurator

,      !
  !
            ,  .  ?

----------


## DIR

.  - .   -  .  :yes:

----------

6%,  1  7.7
1.     2007 . ( ) -    ?
2.   ?
 -  
 -   
 -        ..
 -   ....
3.  4 " "  6 " "
   1.     
   2.   
   3.    
 ...  ?
----------
 !

----------


## roxyka

> 6%,  1  7.7
> 1.     2007 . ( ) -    ?
> 2.   ?
>  -  
>  -   
>  -        ..
>  -   ....
> 3.  4 " "  6 " "
>    1.     
> ...


.2. ,   ,    .
.3   .       "",   ,        .

----------


## .

> .3   .


    . ,    ,     5 ,   7.

----------


## roxyka

> . ,    ,     5 ,   7.


    -    1. :Smilie:

----------


## mgmf

:

1)     ?
2)         (    )?
3)  -        ?

----------


## .

,   ,    ,

----------


## roxyka

> :
> 
> 1)     ?
> 2)         (    )?
> 3)  -        ?


        3 ,      ,   : ",  __ "  /   / .           (,    ...)  5*2 ,    ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## mgmf

.
   ,      :Smilie: 

*      ?*
 ,  .  ?
 -   ?

----------


## Cooler

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=185354

----------


## roxyka

> .
>    ,     
> 
> *      ?*
>  ,  .  ?
>  -   ?


1   .

----------

,          ,     ,     ,         ,    ?   15%.

----------


## .

> ,    ?


    5 .

----------


## yanski

,          6%,     -      86/-3-04/430  13.08.2002 . ?     - "         "..

----------


## Andyko

http://mvf.klerk.ru/usn/usn01.htm

----------

.. .     ,    ,       .      ?  :Smilie:

----------

.    2007     ?      2008    ,     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Snat

, , ,     2007  (  ,  ,  ):
1.     ? 1-6, 1-7, 6-1,6-2, 6-3.  1-1 ?    ?
2.    , , ,   z-   30 ,      ,   ..      ?
3.        ,     ? ..   ,       ,  ,       , ?
 !

----------


## segacool

7 ,    ?        (((

----------

2007     .   ,     .    ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

**,       .     .
*segacool*,  .     -?

----------


## segacool

2007    ,

----------


## .

*segacool*, -  ?  ?

----------


## segacool

http://www.audit-it.ru/usn/

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:

----------


## segacool

,      .

----------


## .

,   .       ?

----------


## segacool

,

----------


## Snat

?  2007    7?     ? -  ...

----------


## .

2006

----------


## Snat

,      .    6?         ? 



> , , ,     2007  (  ,  ,  ):
> 1.     ? 1-6, 1-7, 6-1,6-2, 6-3.  1-1 ?    ?
> 2.    , , ,   z-   30 ,      ,   ..      ?
> 3.        ,     ? ..   ,       ,  ,       , ?
>  !

----------


## Julet

43 ,     ,         .,   ,    ,    :Confused:

----------


## mgmf

:
"   -   ()"
22  ( )  .
 .       .

*   ?*

            ,   ""  ""?

     6%.

----------


## Andyko

*mgmf*,  .
   .
  .

----------


## mgmf

"030"     ?
  :
"                 ".

   ,   "041"   .  ?
    ,    .

     ?
     6%.

----------

> ?
>      6%.


  15.

----------


## mgmf

"*II.   * "  "*III.   ,* "    ?
    ,    .

       ?
   -   ,    .  ?

     6%.

----------


## .

( ),   .

----------

,       .     .
..,    ,  ,   ,    ?  ,   ?  ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

.    .  ,   .

----------


## .

17 ,     ,         ""  ,     .     ""   ,   ""     .     ,  " "  ...  :Wow: 
  ,    ...

----------


## pfranz

18        ,  .      ,    ,    .

----------

!       ,    .
  , .    , ..    .

1. -  2  3  ,    : 
)   ?
) ?
)  ?
  ?     8 -   - ?

2.    ?     ,           ?

3.    .     ,  .    -      ?       -       ?

    .   ,    4-     (-)       1,11 .     ,        -   "" -    ,       1,11   ? 
       -       1.11  ?                 ,       .    ,    ,      ,        ,       1.11, -  ,  ?

 .

----------


## .

,    .
 1,11    ,      ,

----------

> ,    .


       , .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  " "  ...


   ,    ?????

----------

> "      ... () .


   ,    , ....         ...  2007 .   . -     1   ,   .  :Frown:           1 .....  1 ....

----------


## .

.
  ,       2007 .

----------


## LegO NSK

. 


(.      27  2007*.*N*-3-25/267@)

 02.01.010
    -  ,

----------


## glasshopper oy

15%.        .      "   ",   " ". :              ?

----------


## .



----------


## Natalie

- 15%.  2006   ,  2007 . 
      3    (   )?      1    010  020,    ?    -  ?   1

----------


## .

.

----------


## Natalie

,    ...

----------

1  , 2 + ,  2 -  .     - ! -  .

----------


## Andyko

> -


  - ,      -   .

----------

,       .    -    ?

----------


## .

,   ?   :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

-    2 ,  ,  .....

----------

,  ?   -  ....     ,   ... .

----------


## _avp_

,     -   --  ..       .       :        .     .     -       :Embarrassment:  
            " "          . .

----------


## sashaB

> " "


, ,    ??????

----------


## tinkaer

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## sashaB

2007     ,     ,   ,     ,    ,    ,    , ,     ,        ,    .,

----------


## Andyko

> " "


 .

----------


## sashaB

*tinkaer*, ..  ,

----------


## _avp_

""  .    "",       -     .

----------

2003      ..
   6%

----------


## .

2003-2007   (    ).     .    50       :Smilie:

----------

: 30.03.07    /  , 02.04.07 -   .    1-   .   ,     .  ?  ,     .

----------


## .

,    - 1   ,  ,  ,

----------

? .. ,     -       1- ,     -   ?   ,       9-   .      9 ?

----------


## .



----------

,    ...   ,     1 ,    ,    "  ",       ???  : " ,     ,     !!!" 
 :    ?????? :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

? 5  7?  7 -

----------

> ? 5  7?  7 -


,    ., , -,  .. ,     , -,  ..       -  7

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------

,   1    5

----------

, !!!

----------


## MYulia

!

   ,    -      2007       ( 6 %)     ?

!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .



----------


## Chaplain

.   ,       ?     ,  ,  .,   ???

----------


## .



----------


## DIR

-  .  ,      ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Cooler

> ,      ,    .


    ,   -  .   :yes:

----------


## Chaplain

> 


 )!

----------

:




> 24.03.2008 13:04
> . 	  
> 24.03.2008 11:23
> Andyko


   -   .      2006 .        .         ,     .        .             -      ?

----------


## Andyko

:
        ;
      .

----------

> .    50


    ,        ,     50  ?    .

----------


## .

(     ,       ),     ,   .
 -       .

----------

. ,         ,     ?

----------


## .

-  .  50         :Smilie:

----------

> -  .  50


 :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Arslanz

!  ,   -,  , , ,   ,   ,    .

 .    .    .    .     .     .

    .  ,      ,     .        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lahja

,       30.04,     .
 :    .
    ?         ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Arslanz

> ,       30.04,     .
>  :    .
>     ?         ?


      ,  ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

*Arslanz*,  30    :Smilie:

----------


## Arslanz

*Lahja*

----------


## .

*Arslanz*, ,     ,        :Frown:

----------


## Arslanz

30  .

----------


## .

,      -  .      :Smilie:

----------


## Arslanz

,    .   .

----------


## LexusRu

6%    2007 .

        2007     33  . .
    ,   .

 ()   ,       2  3 .          6% ,     ,   , ..      ,  .
 ,      ,     .
            2  3     ?

    1.9    .     ,       =)))),         .   .

----------


## .

.  2-3   ( -   ),    .    ,     .     ,      ,     .

----------

!

        .  "      ".    .     .     "".    .

     .
     .  
: 26.10.07    ( ). (     )

   :
"        18  2007  "

    ,               21.09.2007       "".

      21.09.2007.    ,  .    21.09.2007,          18 .

 .

----------


## .

26.10.
,  ,  .

----------

.,   .

    ,   ,    ,  ,  - . 

  .
   (, , )     "".    -  ,       - .. 31.12.2007?

----------


## .



----------

> .,        ?.


,    .          -     .       .   . (  2007   ).          ,     ,    ... :Frown:

----------


## .

.   50

----------


## xsize

120    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

???

----------


## .

50

----------

> 50


    50      ?

----------


## .

. Ÿ  .

----------

, , -,  2006 ( 2007 )        .        2006 ?    ,    . ,  -    .     ,      .   ,           .

----------


## .

> 2006 ?


  .           :Embarrassment:

----------


## kdm

> , , -,  2006 ( 2007 )        .        2006 ?    ,    . ,  -    .     ,      .   ,           .


 ?       2005, 2006 .        ?        .       1?

----------

> 1?


   ?

----------


## kdm

> ?


  ,

----------

,

----------


## kdm

> ,


 :Smilie: 

      2005, 2006 .           ,     ?

----------



----------


## kdm

> 


  2008    2005  2006    ?

----------



----------


## .

!  .     .      .       .   ,      ,    -   . .   ?       ?   1  4,5.        !   .

----------


## .

> 1  4,5.


 , .      .
   ,     .
       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:     " "  .        . .   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
 :War:    ?    ?     ,

----------

-   .

----------


## .

> -   .


,     :Frown:

----------

...

----------


## .

* .*,  - ,      
**,

----------

,       :Cool:

----------


## .

> ,


 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :EEK!:

----------

. ,              (5 )     .         . :  6%-         ?  ,?

----------


## .

.

----------


## horvitz

?
  -    (1   1  100, 2   101  200 ...))
        (1   1  100, 2   1  100 ...)
  ,  -...

----------



----------


## horvitz

)))

----------


## peach2

,        ,    200   :Frown:

----------


## .

,  ,  -

----------


## uluy

.       2008 .      42000 .       ,    6% ?    ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,    6% ?


 .



> ,   ?


       ?

----------

> 42000 .       ,    6% ?


     ,  ?


> ,   ?

----------


## uluy

.     ,   .   ?

----------

;
     ;
;
     .

----------

, 6%,  . - -  .    ,         .       ?

----------



----------

, ,       ,     /,        .
   :     /  ,   ,      ?

  ,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Natalie

1.
2.

----------

, Natalie!
        ,   ,  ?
!!

----------


## .

**,        .        . ..   .



> /  ,   ,      ?


         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natalie

. :yes:

----------

K.  Natalie,  !
     -    (,         /). ,       ,     . (   6%).      -     .         !     ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

. 
,    ,       .

----------

.!
     ?         . 
(   6%  ).
      , ,   ?      ,       ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

-.   -  , ,  ,  ,    ..
          .

----------


## *nusa*

.    2005  2006    .      ?

----------



----------


## sooltal

.      ,   - 11837 .      010  020,     130 (..   30%  ).      140, - ? "      ( .041...)" -     11837!      ,    150      ...    -      ...

----------

,        !!!      ,    !!!!
 ,     !

  ! :Frown:

----------


## .

**,  .

----------


## werewolf0

,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## mizeri

> .    2005  2006    .      ?





> 



         2008 (   " "     01.04.09)       -   ,    .         ?

----------


## ailin

.

1.     .  -   - . ,  -  ? 

2.    .     9    .    ,     , ,   ?))     :     ,   ?             ?

3.   ,         2-    ?

----------


## tinkaer

1. -       .  -   
2.   ,  .       .
3.     ,     -    :Smilie:        .

----------


## marishcula

, ,   2006-2007.,         (  ,  ).    , ?

----------


## ailin

> 1. -       .  -   
> 2.   ,  .       .
> 3.     ,     -          .


)

----------


## .

*marishcula*,   ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## marishcula

,     ?

----------


## Andyko

*marishcula*,        ,    ?

        ,      ,

,    ,  ?        ?

----------


## marishcula

,   ,    .      ,        ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## Cherrylove

,  .
     6%.       .         ???

----------


## .



----------


## Cherrylove

:Smilie: !

----------


## Cherrylove

,       ,          .
          ?       .      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Cherrylove

?
     Z-,  .        Z-,   .

----------


## .

-  Z-  ,     ? ,    ,   -  ,

----------


## tinkaer

Z-      ,       .                -3.

----------

.,              ,   ?
     ,     ?

----------


## mizeri

01.04.09       ?         ,    .     ,      31.03.09?

----------

> ,    .


 


> 31.03.09?

----------


## Ruslw

6%.     2  2008,      3  2008.     ?   ?      ,   6%,          ?(.  1,2,3  ?)

----------


## mizeri

> 


 ,    ,     "    "   50.

----------


## Ego

> ,


  ?




> "    "   50.

----------

,     ;
  "   "

----------


## mizeri

> ?


         .      -        :Frown:

----------


## Ego

> .      -


    ?

----------

,

----------


## mizeri

> ?


       -     ,          .

----------

?

----------


## Ego

> 


 -  



> ,


 -   ,       " "
       ,     :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> ?


 !
      ,     .     !

----------


## Ego

**, )    ""    -   ""   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mizeri

> -  
> 
>  -   ,       " "
>        ,


    ?    ?       .

----------


## Ego

> 


 




> ?    ?


      -    ?  :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> -    ?


             ,  "  " :Smilie: 

 :Wink: 

P.S.           "   ",     -  (     ) !

----------


## tinkaer

> 6%.     2  2008,      3  2008.     ?   ?      ,   6%,          ?(.  1,2,3  ?)


     ,  ,     .  ,   . ,       ,       -        ?  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------

, :Razz: 
 :Speaking: :
1   -  31 ( -  )
2       -  
   -   ",",
3      -     10 .
,  ,     ,    (  ,     -        )                  (,.7 ). :write: 

            -    : , ,  , .     -       ,    !!! 
            . :Ass: 
           -     16!!!  :Demonstration: 
P.S.  ,     ,   ?!
  ,   ", -                ?       ?))))))
   ,         ? :Help!:

----------

- ;

----------

> - ;


     ? :Lupa:

----------


## .



----------

,
       ,    ,       :Wink: 
     2007   ,     "".     -   !          ?

----------


## marinakaraseva63

1.5    ,      ,          ,         :    31 ,    30   .        .
   2- .,  .  .

----------

> 2- .,  .


  ?

----------


## .

-    :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyGr

> 


    ,      : 


> 2- .,  .


  .    .  7 (. ).

----------

,

----------


## .

*AndyGr*,       .     .

----------

,    ,   31   ?

----------

,               - 15 
30,29,36- 
   31  :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ,   31   ?


    !

----------

,   .        ,       .                ?

----------


## Ego

> 






> 


 ,    2008   **  (  ,  !),   **,

----------

> ,    2008   **  (  ,  !),   **,


, !!

----------

, !  2008      (5 )    (7),       ,       01.01.09?? :Wink:

----------


## Ego

5   :Wink: 
  ,

----------

!
   : ,   ,            ???
    ,  ??

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------

,,,, :write: 
   ,      (   ).     ,,, :Type: 
   ,    ,      /// :Phone call: 
    (          )  ,             ,    , : "     ", "           ,         ?!"
"    ,     ,   "  :Super: 
"      -  ,     "!? :Super: 
,  ** ,*     ,  * !  50      (      ,     ?)))))
         ,    "  ",    ?!    !!!

     ,          !!! :Angy man: 

 ,         2 ?!
be continued  :Smoker:

----------


## .

:Wow:       ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,,,    ,    ! :Smoker: 
   ,  - ?! :Wink:

----------

,        ????????????
   ? :Lupa:

----------


## sun00165

,,    :
  ,   ,   2 -  . ?  ?,     ,   ?

----------


## .

,     2008 ?

----------

,  .        ?     1.01.09     30 .       2006-2007        2008 ,        2009   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.     (   ,  ),   .   ,    ,  .29 ?

----------


## .



----------

.       ?

----------


## .

. ,      31 ,    30

----------

. ,   2008  ,        .

----------


## .

2006-2007 ?

----------

.   ,    ,   .     ,      ,   . -       ? ,    2005       ?   ?

----------

,     .                ,    2008           ?       ?              , .

----------

,         ,    6%

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

1.  , . 3 " "    ,       ,  "..." ?

----------


## .

.

----------

2006,2007 ,    ?   ?     ?

----------


## Ego

,

----------

.

----------

,      ,      2005.    ,     ?

----------


## Ego

> ,      ,      2005.    ,     ?


50 .        :Wink:

----------


## _

,    .
   1:.   3 ,   "  "         ,   ,      ,   ,    ,        ,    .
     -     ?
 :Confused:  :Confused:  =1=50?

----------


## _

, ,    :Wow:

----------


## .

,    - 50

----------

:         - .
      (),   .    2008      .     2007, 2006. 
    26.01.2009 N 16758/08
             30.07.2008 N 03-11-02/85.

----------


## .

> :         - .


        - 50 .  .

----------

.     ,       167,               (  )      (   ),        2008   .     ,        .        .   ,            .

----------


## kay_

!
, ,      .
,    
 : ,   .
               .           .
      .   / 1  01.09.08
      100 000 . 
  ,  30 000 .    3- , 30000  4 -, 40000  1 - 2009 . 
    ?    3-        ,         ?
  ,          ?
      100 000? 
  .

----------


## .

> ,          ?


 .     -,

----------


## '

2009 .,      .  ,      .   .     .   ,    ,   30 .    .

----------


## '

,  ,   /      /

----------


## Ego

> /


  ,         ?  :Wink: 



> /


    ,

----------


## '

*Ego*
   - ,    .

----------


## .

> /

----------


## '

*.* ,   .




 30.07.2008  N 03-11-02/85


:             ,    ,     ,    ,               .

:    -               ,    ,  .

   . 1.5           ,    ,        30.12.2005 N 167 ( - ),          .                  ,      ( )     (  -   ),                 .

           ,              ,      ,      ( )     (  -   ),             .

        ,    ,*             .*
    ,   . 346.24     ( - )                      ,        .

   ,   ,     ,          ,                  ,          . 346.23 .

*   31 * ,     ,   -   30  ,     .

 ,   . 1.5         ,       (  ),        11.12.2006 N 169,            ,              ,      ,         (  ),             .

                ,          . 346.10 , ..   31  ,     .


 - 
..

----------


## '

*.* 
 ,  ,        .    ?

----------


## .

-?        .       ?

----------


## Ego

* '*,      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## '

*.*
   .

----------


## .

, ?   .
 .

----------


## Ego

,  **  !!!

----------


## '

*.*, *Ego*

  .         ( -)     ,         ( 31 !).

      .

  , :
1.   .
2.       -   .

   .

----------


## '

_ ._, __ 

  ,            .  :Redface:   :Frown:

----------


## Ego

,       ,     -           2008

----------


## '

*Ego*


..      ,   ?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## '

*Ego*

-          .   ?        .

----------


## .

.        .     ,     .    ,   ,     .       .

----------


## '

*.*
   .         ?

----------


## .



----------


## '

*.*
,   .   .   :yes:

----------


## joanna

> . ,      31 ,    30


, 
 :Smilie:    ...  2008     .    N 154,    ,       2009,     04.04.2009,      2008 ,    "" ,     ,    .    ?   ,     :Abuse:

----------


## .

> ...  2008    .


  ,     .

----------


## joanna

> ,     .


,    ...  , ,      . , -     .

----------


## .

,

----------


## joanna

:     , ,   .      ,         , ..     ,    .     ,     .       :
"...   346.24                    ,    . 
     30  2008   03-11-02/85                 .    20.08.2008   -6-3/594@                   .   ,         ,        .       16758/08  26.01.2009   ,               .  ,        -  ,    ,             167  30.12.2005 .       167         ,          ,          ,        ,         .                   .                 ,                 ,      ,                          - .   ,        ,              .    ,   ,             ,       .               ,          , ,   ,  ,     ,    ,    . ,    ,            ,   346.23  ,             ,   ,     ,         ,   ... "
,            ?       " ".

----------


## .

> ,         , ..     ,    .


 ,   ,     2008  ?   :Embarrassment: 
    -     50 ,    ? 
 ,   ,           ?        -

----------


## '

> ,   ,     2008  ?  
>     -     50 ,    ? 
>  ,   ,           ?        -


    .      .    ,     30.03.2009 .

----------


## '

> ,    ...  , ,      . , -     .


     .    .

----------


## '

> ,   ,     2008  ?  
>     -     50 ,    ? 
>  ,   ,           ?        -


 -  ,   ... ?   .     .

----------


## .

,     ?       .  , ,   .

----------


## '

> ,     ?       .  , ,   .


  ,              ?

----------


## '

> ,     ?       .  , ,   .


  :Smilie:  -"  !" ,    .   2  -     ,      .   ,   !    .  :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,              ?


 ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## '

> ,


?          .  :yes:   !    . ,    ,     .    ,   -  .

----------


## efreytor

* '*,...    ...      ... (),   ,     ,    ...

----------


## .

,         .
   ,      ,   ,         :Wink:

----------


## '

> * '*,...    ...      ... (),   ,     ,    ...


     .   . ,     ? 

  ,   ... . ,   ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,       .


  ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## '

> ....


   . -, , -  4 !    .  :yes:  ,  ,      .
,      .  ,      .  ,   .    .

----------


## .

> ,   .


    ,     ,

----------


## '

!    !

  :




> ,     ,



      .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

..  :yes:

----------


## joanna

,               ,   ,           .        ? ,        ?  ,    -        ,  50 .       ,             - ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*joanna*,      .        ,     ,   .
,       :Smilie:

----------


## ___13

,    "  ".  - .  .

----------


## .

*___13*, ,     .     .     ,  2009

----------


## smika_76

,        ?

----------


## Dupot

!
   6 %   2010 ,    ,      31 ,   ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dupot

?
     ?
    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

, 50  -  ?
;
   ;

----------


## Dupot

,     ,  -?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dupot

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dupot

!

----------


## Dupot

,    ?
    ,   ,      ,    ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

, ;

----------


## Dupot

!

----------

,       ,   ?   ,    ,   .
   - 6%,    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Nadinak

,  ,     .
, ,        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Demiron

6%       ?        ?

----------


## Nadinak

.  6% =   ""

----------

> .  6% =   ""


 ))))    )))

----------


## Larisa***

,  ,       ...""......    3  ( )          ,   2,     ,   3- .  ,   .

----------


## .

10.       ?

----------

-,  -.          ,  ,  ,  ?     ,    .    :   50*-_. - ? 

     ( ),     .       ,   ?

----------


## .

> 50*-_. - ?


  50,  200.  02.09.2010.
 ,   -       ?   ,    ?

----------

,   ,     -   .       200 .        ,     .     ,  -              ?

----------


## .

6%

----------


## Amentia

!
       ,     ,  6%.  :Dezl: 

        2010 ,  ,  " ",        ,      ,   ,    ,  "".     ,     ,          2010   ?

          ,   .          ? 

 .  :Love:

----------

> 


:



> .1.5  2   154  31.12.2008 
>          ...


 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...938&p=53121922

...




> 2010   ?


     - ,  



> ?


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=17

----------


## Amentia

** ,    !  :Smilie: 
         :    ,    - " 3".         ,     -  ,     ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## Larisa***

!  .

----------


## 905e

,           ,  ,             ?

----------


## Andyko

;
,      ,

----------


## 905e

,  -  ,    ,    ( 1  ).  ,   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 905e

? ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 905e

)))))

----------


## zyaka

, , .    ...
     ,    ?    **  ?   , ",   "  . .  ?   ?

----------

- ,  .. 2010 .          (  ..) ...  (  :   )?

----------


## uluy

> , , .    ...
>      ,    ?    **  ?   , ",   "  . .  ?   ?


        .   , ,   .        .      ,     , -      (        ).     .

----------

, ,     ?    ,      .

----------


## Await

.             ,    ?

----------


## .

**,  -  .       .       .     . 
**,    ,    .    ,   .
*Await*,

----------

" - ".
  2010 .   . 
     ?

----------

> [b]....**,    ,    .    ,   .
> ....


   4   .....      ?

----------


## .

**, 
**,     -  .       ,     ?   :Frown:

----------

, .     .       -       5  .          -      ,  ?

----------

:        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## zyaka

,  , ,     . ,    , 4   "  !!!"       (, -, ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> 6%


   15%?
()

----------


## .

.
,     .120    .       ,

----------

, !


  (  ),    2007 ,       
 ?      2010     ?

   !

----------


## .

,    2010

----------

,     . . ,     ...       ,    ,    129 ,   ,            ,   ..     ,  .   .  .    ...

----------

!,.,            . ,         ,   ,      .             .!

----------


## tinkaer

.    .      .      .

----------

!!! :yes:   ,      !!!   ,   :           ?,  .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   :           ?

----------

6%       ?   .        ,    .           c ?         ?      . .

----------

,          .    .
          ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  .   .
   2009-2010 , - .      .

----------


## .

** ,     ?    ?
     ,         




> .    .


 ,        ?   :Smilie:

----------

.   , .   .
      .   ,   .    ,   ,  .     ,   .

----------

,       ,   .      ,     .

----------

,      ,          ,     ,    ,     .

----------

,      ,     .

----------

** ,   ( 1.5 )

----------

,    .      ,     ,

----------


## .

** ,        .      ?        ,       ?

          .    ,

----------

,  .             200 ?

----------


## .



----------

,     ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       .

----------

,    ,     .

----------

,     "" ,        ,     .    .  .  ,     .

----------


## .

** ,   ,     .      ,     .       ,   .         :Frown:

----------

,   ,       .  ,     ,    .

----------

2009 ,   .

----------


## Elena_M_U

.     2011 .   .
  6%,  09.11.2011 .  .

   -   
 (, , ) - 2011, 12, 31 (31  2011 )
  -     (    ,   ?)
  -    383
  - 
  ... - ?? ( ,   ?)

  1  -    ?
  2  -    ?
   -    ?
  3  -    ?
  9  -   ?
  4  -   ?
   -   ? 

   1 -      ()?

 2 - ,  .

 3 - ,  .

, , .
      ? 
    ?     ,        ?   ?

  ,   ,      2011 ,  2 . .

 .

----------


## .

> ... - ?? ( ,   ?)


 
  ,  
    ,    15%.
    .

----------


## Elena_M_U

*.*, !

----------


## Elena_M_U

> (, , ) - 2011, 12, 31 (31  2011 )


    ? 
        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Elena_M_U

*.*, , .
 ,     .  .       ,      .    . ,  "" ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Elena_M_U

*.*, .

----------


## Irina.t

, ,    - 6%.
1.    -  ?
2.   3 .      1  2 .    ,     ?
3.       ?
4.     1 ?
5.            .  ?            ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  
3. 
4. ,    15%
5.

----------


## .

,    ,   -  .

----------


## Irina.t

!




> ,    ,   -  .


 , , .

----------


## Ti1

> ,    2010


,    (      -  :Smilie:   !      15% (  ) .  ,          .    2013 ,       , ,   2013  .      (   ,   ()         ).  .

----------

*Ti1*,       2012.  ,

----------


## Ti1

> *Ti1*,       2012.  ,


  ,     2013    ?       :Frown:       ....?

----------


## robocop

> *Ti1*,       2012.  ,


   ( 18)        .   ,  "    0.01.2013"    2013 .  ,      2012  (    )     (  ,      2012 ).   -      ...

----------


## Andyko

,   12     12            ;
   13    13 ,   12  -  12

----------


## .

> ,      2012  (    )


  :Smilie:        ,   .    ,

----------


## Ti1

> ,   12     12            ;
>    13    13 ,   12  -  12


   ,     2013    15% (  ) ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 798

> *Ti1*,       2012.  ,


- ?!    -    ?     (     .

----------


## .

1  2013.

----------


## GEOO

> ,        ,    2  3?


     :

    .
              31  2008 .  154.             2    154.       ,    ,   .      ,  ,   .

----------

